# Can anyone recommend me a good carpenter compass?



## jacselee (Mar 5, 2014)

Can anyone recommend me a good carpenter compass for scribing?


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

I wouldn't know if it's the best... But I picked up a Staedler from an office supply store and bent the pin out. 
Think it was $15.
Works great for me.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

http://www.fastcap.com/estore/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=7&idcategory=0

There was on a thread recently, can't find it, that has fixed positions from an 1/8 to 3/4(I think).


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't use a compass, Try GPS :thumbsup::thumbup::clap:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

I will second that Fastcap compass! Have had mine for over a year I like that you can also use a sharpie in it.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

*Can Anyone Recommend Me A Good Carpenter Compass?*



goneelkn said:


> http://www.fastcap.com/estore/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=7&idcategory=0
> 
> There was on a thread recently, can't find it, that has fixed positions from an 1/8 to 3/4(I think).



Simple scribe might be the one you're referring to.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Simple scribe might be the one you're referring to.


That's the one.

http://www.simplescribe.com/


----------

